# my "baby" monster



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

well its been quite sometime sense i have been on here so i figured i would stop by and say hey, and show yall my new pet i have decided to get. sorry the pic isn't that good but i don't actually own it yet, hes already paid for and comin in on tuesday so i will be sure to get some new pics then. by the way its a croc monitor and about 3 feet head to tail. so good to be back and let the "why would you get a croc monitor casue only people who really know what they are doin should own them.............







" begin


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

sweet man,,, whats somthin like that worth? post a few pics when ya get um in my topic about moniter owners i made last week,,, i cant wait,,, do thay bite ?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

a pretty penny but not as pretty as a lace monitors penny......

well all monitors are capable of biting. the croc monitor though is the only known reptile that has serrated teeth (like the t-rex) so they mean business (really bitch nasty icky serious business) when they bite.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

so its not a pet that well get handled alot i take it?


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

cueball is your interested i can get them to have one of them come on your order with the cane toad!


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

cueball said:


> so its not a pet that well get handled alot i take it?


pretty much a display lizard


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

how much is it gona cost?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

What type of enclosure do you have planned for it?


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

awsome lizard


----------



## piranhasrule (May 31, 2004)

Those things are freaking insane. How are you going to house it when it gets bigger? basement?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

house that sucker and get him big then lets see pics.

how big thay suposed to grow again?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I think it's somewhere in the neighbourhood of 10 to 12 feet from snoot to tip of tail in total length, isn't it?


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

now that is a cool looking animal.









I hope you have a big encloser


----------



## blackmaskelongatus (May 25, 2007)

piranhasrule said:


> Those things are freaking insane. How are you going to house it when it gets bigger? basement?
> 
> View attachment 152140


there is 2 croc monitors look on the right of the one on the bottem and that stick that is goin over the rock is a tail..lol


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

for right now sense hes 3 feet im thinking a 55gallon

just kidding. 
sense hes not a monster yet im puttin him in a enclouser that is 5ft high x 4ft wide x 6ft long. when he gets to big for that hes moving into a 11x6x4. then to his final home from there.

the average croc monitor is 7-9 feet but they have been reported to get up to 15. the tail makes up most of the body which is supposed to be 240x bigger then their body. i will def get some pics for yall though as soon as i get him so just hold your man panties.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

ya def post pics when you got I want to see enclosure and lizard


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

The thing though to remember with lizards is that it's not like snakes. Longer/bigger enclosures are generally needed for 'em. So even though the tails make up a good portion of their length they shouldn't be rubbing up against the walls every time they need to turn around.

What are you doing for food source?


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

thats crazy man... it would be funny taking that thing for a walk when its full grown.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

o wow congrats mann...I remeber when you got that black roughneck monitor and now this, amazing creatures man I know they go for alot of money around here....Ive seen a huge one at a lfs down here in Socal and they are amazing creatures...sweet man keep us updated on those pics and videos will be even better.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the replies.

actually picked him up today at 5:30 pm. sorry no pics i have been running around like a chicken with its head cut off. when i got him he was looking pretty dehydrated casue the guy i got him just picked him up from the air port like a day before i got him so yeah i think hes pretty worn out. the good thing though is when he went in the tub he loved it he just sunk right in it like a rock and laid there. he was able to get out so i threw 2 small rats in there (frozen not live) and closed the door. i had to go out and do some last minute shopping and got home and he chowed down on the rats and was asleep. so i guess its good hes drinking and eating.

now to how he is. first off i wanted to give him a good name. all these names where brewin in my head and one just struck me and hit me hard. Niblet. it was like a bowling ball to the nuts, what a "cute" name for somethin so terrible and tuff. these colors on this bad boy are just so nice and bright, the picture on the top page just does no justice. right now his attitude is pretty much "you come near me and i will kill you and your babies babies" , so im giving him his distance casue i saw his teeth and they already look pretty nastafied.

give me a day of 2 and i will get some picks up for yall casue like i said thoes pennies he cost where to pretty to just throw out.

p.s. yes bmpower the black roughneck. when i first got him he was a little dehydrated and had dry skin like crazy. hes now fat and as happy as can be.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

sweet man his eating already..cant wait for some pics


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

Ladies and gentlemen, kids of all ages, i proudly introduce you to Niblet "the laziest thing in the world"


----------



## wpviper (Jun 25, 2007)

the head on that is the coolest thing i have ever seen it looks like a T-rex


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Does it live in the shower? lol

Cool pics!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

wow- must be pretty cool to have a dinasour living in your bathroom!? do you expect him to calm down for you...? just wondering what your expectations are with him---


----------



## SUS (Mar 10, 2007)

thats definatlly a cool looking pet
I'm anxious to see him grow up...


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

thanks guys for all the replies. i have had em for about 1 week a 2 days and hes ate 6 weaned rats but not in front of me yet. i ordered 40 large rats the other day from rodentpro (pretty much the best site in the world to order frozen animal food from) so by the time i get the he should be eating in front of me and i will be sure to snap yall some pics.

to KingofKings, no i really don't. hes a croc monitor so there is really no room for mistakes with them so im really not goin to be spendin the time with him. i mean i will be doin the usual feeding and cleaning but im not goin to try and push him into letting me pick him up casue like i said there is no room for mistakes.

haha its a cage that is 9' l X 4' w X 6' h. thats just a temp cage. at the time i im in the process of building a 12' l X 8' w X 8'h. im goin all out on this cage so it will be nice as hell. i already have some rustic tile to cover the floor so it will be water proof but the walls im really not to sure what kind of of material to use to make them water proof.. im goin to have netting at the top so i can put some sort of ivy on it so i will vine all over the top with the U.V. lighting. i will also be ordering a automatic mister in the near future that will mist once a day in the morning to act like the morning dew. be expecting some project pics in the next 3-4 weeks. im expecting this cage to be nice as crap.

thanks again for the replies and will be having many more pics for yall in the future.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how often does that guy take a sh*t?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

haha so far from what i have seen just once and it was the size of a medium sized dogs crap.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Awesome plans on the enclosure there. Does he live in the basement?

For the sides of the enclosure... Have you ever thought about using a similar method to do DIY backgrounds that people do for their aquariums? Using the cement and tinting it/painting it to get the desired colours? And it would also be tough, seeing as how it's made with cement. Just an idea.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

danggggg, hope you don't mess up. croc monitors are supposedly the longest monitors in the world, but not largest. you got lucky for getting a small one too. the ones i see up for sale are usually like 6-7ft long.


----------

